# Advise please



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys we found this spider last week on balcony and wonder if anyone out there can tell me what kind it is and most of all if its dangerous. Up to now my daughter has named him Gregory and now thinks she has a new pet
Thanks


----------



## lostworld69 (Jun 19, 2013)

thnx for the nightmares you have given me ! you must be on an island right? i dont know the kind but i suggest staying away from it


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes were on an island.I don't mind the snakes but this one makes me slightly jumpy.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe a better picture. Any help with identifying this spider will be appreciated thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Maybe a better picture. Any help with identifying this spider will be appreciated thanks
> 
> View attachment 8087


I have to say I have seen this spider twice at my country house,one was on the washing I brought in,I stupidly hung clothes on a tree and the other time was on my veranda,I was scared to death,they can climb up your water down pipes so its best to wrap mesh around all the bottoms of your pipes so they cant climb.I was on my own both times and I didnt want it to be in the houses possibly waiting to kill someone so did a frenzied chase around and killed it.Of course it can be that the very small spiders that dont look scary are actually more lethal,I dont know,I tend to kill anything too near the house.I put sulphur all around the edge of the house and garden, snakes and creepy crawlies hate it,so do cockroaches,but we must be careful of small children,I dont have any around.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

just to add that if anyone uses sulphur you must wear protective clothing not shorts,gloves and eye goggles,the plastic work ones that cover around the eyes otherwise you may burn them,its powdery and you dont realise its coming up in the air to your eyes.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Im looking online at pictures, and while there is a spider similar to yours which is the colbalt blue tarantula, there is another which isnt named but is in the Southern Dodecanese which can bite but (apparently) isnt venemous. If there is a zoo or sanctuary near you - ask them... but be careful!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys. We have also been looking on line but no luck so far.


----------



## Hermosa (Jun 26, 2013)

this one make me screech！！！！How dare you touch it。


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

samrvy said:


> Hi guys we found this spider last week on balcony and wonder if anyone out there can tell me what kind it is and most of all if its dangerous. Up to now my daughter has named him Gregory and now thinks she has a new pet
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 8084



Hi there,

Is your new found friend?


Pseudeuophrys erratica photos and info


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Grocer but its not that one. Ours has a bigger front end than back unlike most pictures we have looked at.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Thanks Grocer but its not that one. Ours has a bigger front end than back unlike most pictures we have looked at.


Hi - I've popped over from the Spanish forum and am intrigued by your incredible spider! I thought I'd check out links for 'London Zoo' and discovered its 'Friendly Spider' programme, so have been looking for photos similar to your own. Even if none of these fit the bill, perhaps you could email Dave Clarke, HOD, Invertebrates, London Zoo; for his opinion.
BTW, as is stated in the description of the '_Friendly Spider_' day course - 'it's not necessary to kill spiders - much better to learn about them and to understand them!' 

http://www.zsl.org/zsl-london-zoo/animals/inverts/red-kneed-bird-eating-spider,58,AN.html

Team leader of London Zoo's BUGS exhibit on the importance of invertebrates (Wired UK)

A pity, then, that an OP advised on using a chemical means to deter them from approaching your house, when so many wildlife species would be adversely affected and possibly killed through contact with such stuff! 

If only we humans could restrain ourselves from killing other creatures before we've bothered to find out more about them…we might just find that we really can share our homes and gardens with some of them, at least! Your child is clearly a great example of the kind of sympathetic human- being our planet needs - before we find ourselves living in an impoverished environment in which all species other than our own are extinct! Good luck with your search for information - please do let us know what you discover, thank you.

Regards,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I've popped over from the Spanish forum and am intrigued by your incredible spider! I thought I'd check out links for 'London Zoo' and discovered its 'Friendly Spider' programme, so have been looking for photos similar to your own. Even if none of these fit the bill, perhaps you could email Dave Clarke, HOD, Invertebrates, London Zoo; for his opinion.
> BTW, as is stated in the description of the '_Friendly Spider_' day course - 'it's not necessary to kill spiders - much better to learn about them and to understand them!'
> 
> Red-kneed bird-eating spider - Invertebrates - Meet the animals - ZSL London Zoo - ZSL
> ...


Hi again - just to say that the video clip, which accompanies the first link I provided, is well worth watching - very informative, even if the species concerned, although appearing very similar, isn't exactly the same as yours in Thassos.

I reckon your daughter might also enjoy it - I learnt lots that I didn't know before and even found myself warming to the 'little' creature, lol! 

As we know, we humans tend to fear that which we cannot understand - this video clip might help those here who are scared of spiders to feel less intimidated by them…perhaps!

Another link, again featuring this same spider - so cute, don't you think..? 

How Maggie the spider made me a man

Regards,
GC


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

looks like a type of wolf spider to me
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcROGc3hMKcrasGB4DF02WyCXwC4CFQBSrsTXntXSQCRaCfuZAKKFg


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I've popped over from the Spanish forum and am intrigued by your incredible spider! I thought I'd check out links for 'London Zoo' and discovered its 'Friendly Spider' programme, so have been looking for photos similar to your own. Even if none of these fit the bill, perhaps you could email Dave Clarke, HOD, Invertebrates, London Zoo; for his opinion.
> BTW, as is stated in the description of the '_Friendly Spider_' day course - 'it's not necessary to kill spiders - much better to learn about them and to understand them!'
> 
> Red-kneed bird-eating spider - Invertebrates - Meet the animals - ZSL London Zoo - ZSL
> ...


just to tell you that I posted about finding 2 spiders that looked like Terantulas in my house and I said about the sulphur.To take you off your high horse a little bit,I do not grow trees that may require pesticidal spraying so as to protect birds, bees butterflies,moths etc and myself.In fact I grow plants that encourage nature to survive,the sulphur acts as a deterrant.My house is in the middle of nowhere and I would die before an ambulance could reach me if I was bitten,ok,I take precautions,yes I did kill the two spiders because I was on my own and I did not feel able to put them out,yet I could not also loose sight of them and leave them hidden somewhere to perhaps bite and kill someone,me, my husband or my grandchildren.you should not preach to people when you dont know their difficult situation and you dont know that I have spent my whole life protecting nature,ponds, fields and frogs etc,so if I am in a Fight or Flight situation I will most certainly Fight.thats my right ps I dont put chlorine down into my toilet soakaway either,do you.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm totally with you! Thanks to years doing biology degree and working as a conservation officer, I have the luxury of lots of good books to help me identify unfamiliar plant and animal life- I've also done plenty of back breaking environmental work plus converted a few groves and orchads to traditional methods in addition to assisting with educational programs .
But there have been several times I have found myself at my sisters, without books or internet with small children about. Then, if its close to the house and not definitely safe - if I can't capture it quickly, it must die. (I'm quite intolerant of snakes, my sister is oddly hysterical where frogs are concerned, I'm quite good at catching spiders).


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*frogs*

glad you agree Aliland,to tell you a small story of frogs.When I lived in Sussex I put a small pond in my garden and deposited some frog,newt and toad spawn,well they loved it there and they would travel between other ponds as well,and one day I took my recorder and sat to play next to the pond,well up popped lots of lovely little heads and they appeared to be listening so that became our daily meeting and then I started to stroke their heads with one finger and after a while they didnt mind,I did love them and was upset when I had to sell the house,the new buyer wasnt going to keep the pond because she had a small child,understandibly.Lovely audience.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds lovely! What kind of music do they like? I have a number of little salamanders who live around our summer balcony, my husband swears they come in to watch football. My sister can't stand frogs, but my best friend (Greek) had the best story. We were visiting my parents (Wales) and I had told her on the flight about toilet paper going down the toilet. After a few days, she was looking for a bin (how do Brits keep track of what goes where) and my dad made a joke about toilet paper. She looked annoyed, saying I'd told her that- but someone could have warned her about the frogs in the loo! Turned out a large frog was popping in and out of the u-bend, and she assumed it was normal! Fortunately, she is an animal lover and has a good sense of humour.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

I used to play Irish and Scottish music for my frogs,jigs and polkas.Your frog down the wc must have been somewhat unnerving,funny,she must have thought (another eccentric English thing).The toilet paper thing here in Greece has been difficult sometimes when Ive had visitors from outside Greece,to the point of having a row,They get so indignant and Im sure behind my back they popped it down,and thats close relatives.Your past studies and jobs sound interesting and must have been very satisfying,pity no chance to use them in Greece.You could find some nice Celtic music on CDs from UK,I spend time searching the charity shops,cheap.And I buy second hand films old ones,especially funny stuff,side splitting stuff,need to laugh,they have shops selling second hand films and old series,great.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Makes me smile to think of frogs enjoying Celtic music! 
About toilet paper, I recon Brits can't understand how the sewers take poo but not paper. Before you get frustrated with them, spare a thought for an obliging elderly uncle of mine who went through this thought process and - wanting to adapt - came down stairs with a bag full of poo as the bin was full. Poor chap had done this for days before we noticed! As for my passed studies being of no use in Greece, it did use to upset me, but my first hand experience really livens up lessons more than teachers just telling kids what they should do!
My dad collects charity books and DVDs for me throughout the year, better than any present! Have you ever found one in Greece?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*looking for books*

l do sometimes find English books down in centre of Athens and once I found some old National Geographicals which I love,in English,I like the old ones,I expect that half the articles they did about rivers, settlements, forests, animals etc are no longer there.I used to collect them in England,cheap from charity shops and spend the dark winter nights by my woodburner with them,lovely.I wanted to tell you sorry for saying----English eccentric thing,---no, Welsh eccentric thing.as Im sure you must be proud to be Welsh and to tell you I saw a report of Welsh genetical lineage,scientists tested Welsh peoples blood ,the DNA and could see that,oh and Cornish blood,the same genetics could be found in people from,and I cant remember,either Spain,Portugal or Italy,hence perhaps good looks,dark hair and sometimes beautiful green eyes.


----------

